# Chained Band On A Shooting Star



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

just made a chained band set to put on my wonderfull Tex shooting star

Looks nice and works great with heavy ammos


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is "Gentleman's" Bands


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looks very nice.. classy


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

_Very nice._


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice indeed ... and I like that little guy on the left, too!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad you like the classic! That one was made in about 2004. -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> Very nice indeed ... and I like that little guy on the left, too!
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


the little guy on the left is the schnizle! the bands hmmmmmmm not my fav but if you like them thats all that counts.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the look of the chained bands. Nice job.

3DM


----------

